# schlechte Klangqualität



## Duncan_Idaho (31. März 2006)

Guten Tag erstmal bin ganz neu hier und habe ein Problem.

Zur zeit nutze ich für unsere kleine Band ein 6 Spuraufnahme gerät
das Zoom MRS http://www.zoom.co.jp/english/products/mrs1608/index.php

1 Gitarre geht direkt mit kabel in spur 1
1 Gitarre wird accustisch mit Mirco abgenommen in Spur2
Drumm nehme ich mit 2 micros ab auf spur 3 + 4

Die fertige Aufnahme höre ich mit Kopfhörer an und sie hört sich wirklich gut an.

Per USB verbinde das MRS teil mit dem pc und hole mir die Musik daten (dat. dateien)
diese dateien wandle ich in wmv datein um.

Diese wmv deien bearbeite ich anschließend mit Adobe Audition 2.0

Jede Spur wird ensprechend bearbeitet mit effecten etc.
Der fertige Track wird in eine Abmischung.wmv umgewandelt die ich anschließend auf cd brenne.

Und nun kommts endlich 

Der fertige Trak hört sich in Audition gut und ausgeglichen an.
auf der cd jedoch hört es sich matt und schwammig an...

ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso das so ist! Gibt es einen verlust bei dem Brennen auf cd?
Wie machen das die Profis? Was kann ich tun um die End quallität auf der CD zu optimieren?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe...

so long euer Duncan


----------



## chmee (31. März 2006)

Das ist eine grundsätzliche Philosophie im Summe-Mixen. Jeder Kopfhörer, jede
Box klingt anders. Man muss im Endmix schaffen, das Audiozeugs einheitlich auf
allen Geräten - vom Küchenradio bis zur 5.1-Analage - klingen zu lassen.

Deswegen sind die Yamaha NS10M - Monitorboxen so berühmt/berüchtigt, sie klingen
an sich nicht besonders, aber alles was auf Denen gut klingt, kann man rausgeben.

Zum Summe Bearbeiten kann man keine Pauschalaussagen treffen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zu Deinen Sachen:
Ein Drumset mit nur 2 Mikrofonen abzunehmen ist für Probeaufnahmen ok.
Damit kann man aber keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Die Bassdrum sollte einzeln
abgenommen werden, die Snare auch, dann 2 für das Raumbild. Das ist die
wirklich kleinste - aber nicht optimale - Drumsituation.

Warum eine Wandlung nach WMV vor dem Endmix ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Pianoman (31. März 2006)

Ich denke er meint eh WAV, denn WMV wäre ja ein Videoformat.

Aber könnte es sein, daß die Tracks beim Konvertieren von 24bit nach 16bit an Qualität verlieren?
lg


----------



## chmee (31. März 2006)

@pianoman: jau  das kommt davon ,wenn man mit video _und_ ton zu tun hat..

Konvertierung 24->16Bit: Glaube ich nicht. Aber um diesem Gedanken eine
Bestätigung zu entlocken könntest Du, Duncan_Idaho, mal Deinen Rechner 
an die Anlage anschließen und abspielen. Logisch ist, dass alle schönfärbenden 
Mittel (EQ) im Rechner aus bleiben, sonst nutzt der Vergleich nichts.

mfg chmee


----------

